# 朝までにかえらなくてはいけない。



## maud

朝までにかえらなけてはいけない。 ( asa made ni kaeranaketehaikenai)

Could you please help me translating this sentence ?

I understand "朝までに : until the mornig" and I recognise the word かえる which means "to go back home", but I don't understand the pattern "かえらなけてはいけない" ...


----------



## Sulizhen

This is just an attemp so before taking it seriously, wait for a reply from someone more experienced or froma native...

"You should not go/come back until the morning"? I'm not really sure...


----------



## erick

maud said:
			
		

> 朝までにかえらなけてはいけない。 ( asa made ni kaeranaketehaikenai)
> 
> Could you please help me translating this sentence ?
> 
> I understand "朝までに : until the mornig" and I recognise the word かえる which means "to go back home", but I don't understand the pattern "かえらなけてはいけない" ...



Hi Maud,
I'm pretty confident that the original sentence is mistaken.  It should be 「朝まで帰らなければいけない。」or something close to that.  It basically means I/you/s/he needs to return/go home by morning. (In Japanese the subject is implied)
朝まで = by morning
If you say 「 x なければいけない」 it's like "il faut ____" or "je dois ______"


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

erick said:
			
		

> Hi Maud,
> I'm pretty confident that the original sentence is mistaken. It should be 「朝まで帰らなければいけない。」or something close to that. It basically means I/you/s/he needs to return/go home by morning. (In Japanese the subject is implied)
> 朝まで = by morning
> If you say 「 x なければいけない」 it's like "il faut ____" or "je dois ______"


 
I think just one kana was wrong. Instead of 帰らな*け*てはいけない it should be 帰らな*く*てはいけない. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## kamome

I agree with erick様, it must be a 「く」, not a 「け」, and I also feel as to add that the hiragana simple writing - and perhaps one comma omitted - are the origin of such an uneasy understanding...I suppose the "original" to be like 

　朝までに帰らなくて、行かない　

where 「行く・iku/to go」 - to be "corrected", here too, with a 「か」 instead of that 「け」 - was not written with its main kanji. 
the said comma then would helpfully clear a situation such as , for instance:

"I WASN'T BACK HOME TILL MORN, SO I DON'T/WON'T GO TO......"

 
かもめ

​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

kamome said:
			
		

> I suppose the "original" to be like
> 
> 朝までに帰らなくて、行かない
> 
> where 「行く・iku/to go」 - to be "corrected", here too, with a 「か」 instead of that 「け」 - was not written with its main kanji.
> the said comma then would helpfully clear a situation such as , for instance:
> 
> "I WASN'T BACK HOME TILL MORN, SO I DON'T/WON'T GO TO......"
> 
> ​


​No, it is a grammatical structure meaning "to must", "to have to do something". There are many ways to phrase this, but the one used here goes like this:


First, you take the negative te-form of the verb. The verb in this case is 帰る, so its negative te-form is 帰らなくて.
Then, you add the は particle.
Then, you add an いけない (plain) or いけません (polite).
So the final result is 帰らなくてはいけない (plain) or 帰らなくてはいけません (polite), meaning "must return".


----------



## instantREILLY

A sidenote: other similar forms may be:

(with the verb する)

しなくちゃいけない
しなくちゃ *
しないといけない
しないと
しなければいけない
しなきゃいけない
しなきゃ *

* しなくちゃ is a contraction of しなくては [...いけない], while しなきゃ is a contraction of しなければ [...いけない].

いけない may also be replaced with ならない or even だめ, to mean basically the same thing.


----------



## maud

THANK YOU SO MUCH to all of you !!
jorge_val_ribera was right I have made a mistake it was "帰らな*く*てはいけない".
I'm so sorry to have made this sentence even harder than it was !!



			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> I think just one kana was wrong. Instead of 帰らな*け*てはいけない it should be 帰らな*く*てはいけない. I might be wrong, though.


Just to sum up: 
- If I have understood well it means "you must return by the morning"
- and...I have also an other little question: in 帰らなくてはいけない do I have to pronounce the "は" like a はor like a わ ?


----------



## Dalian

Here は is pronounced like a わ.

Cheers
Dalian


----------



## kamome

_*kindest of you both, jorgeval and reilly (whom to, a special added thank for the added phonetic sidenote)...sorry, I'm not a natural english speaker, as well as a too poor nihongo student , ne!*_ 

かもめ



​


----------



## frequency

maud said:
			
		

> 朝までにかえらなけてはいけない。 ( asa made ni kaeranaketehaikenai)


 
I have to come back (to home) by morning.

朝までに帰らなくてはいけない。


----------

